# Dog grooming gone wrong



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Haha, that's cute.

I have very fluffy ragdoll cats. I had one of mine shaved down for the summer - lion cut where they leave the head alone and a tiny tuft of fur on the tail - similar look to this dog.


----------



## mjpa (Dec 11, 2016)

It is cute - looks like a bobblehead doggie.
I bet your cat looked like a mini-lion.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

haha, it was shocking to see her clipped after years of fluffy. She's grown back in now. 

Sadly the groomer I took her to was a terrible groomer. He messed up Babykin's poof on her tail by cutting it too high as well and left both of my pets with uneven clipped fur. I will never go back to him again. If you look at my cat you can see some "gouges" in her fur from the clippers.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

That is too funny


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Skylar said:


> haha, it was shocking to see her clipped after years of fluffy. She's grown back in now.
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly the groomer I took her to was a terrible groomer. He messed up Babykin's poof on her tail by cutting it too high as well and left both of my pets with uneven clipped fur. I will never go back to him again. If you look at my cat you can see some "gouges" in her fur from the clippers.




Very beautiful Himalayan. I give my Persians lion cuts too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

